# Started A Spanish Ss



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am getting started on this just so I can figure it out. Gaboxlolo has been giving me help. I am already seeing where I may have gone wrong. The top seems to short vertically.







http://slingshotforu.../7621-img-2355/


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Keep at it, I'll look forward to seeing how it works out for you.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish we had that "eating popcorn and waiting" smilie here, 'cause I will be!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's coming on great! I look forward to seeing it, I have been having great fun shooting the ones I have made recently


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It may just be a place to start so I can figure out where I want to go. I am excited about finding the peg board posts. They seem to be plenty strong and very close to what Gaboxolo described.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

DUDE,DUDE,DUDE.. you are my new hero... I just gots to see this finished and on vid...

I am in love with it already... I already can see the end result

Words can:t explain how great that is...


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is the latest. I am wondering about the scale and spacing for the pins. I think they should be outside the forks more, and the forks are not tall enough. Gaboxolo?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Here is the latest. I am wondering about the scale and spacing for the pins. I think they should be outside the forks more, and the forks are not tall enough. Gaboxolo?
> View attachment 23625


first I would like to say .. that you are making great progress...

by going back to the spanish comp thread.. checking out his image, it looks like the pins should be out a little more.. since it appears that where the bands attach (bottom of the rod loop) is even with the top of the wooden fork... also comparing gabos pic and your fork gap cut line... it appears to be spot on.

of course.. gabo would have the expert advise, I am just stating my observations..

LGD


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

looking good m8 ,i,m really digging these target shooters .


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Here is the latest. I am wondering about the scale and spacing for the pins. I think they should be outside the forks more, and the forks are not tall enough. Gaboxolo?
> View attachment 23625


http://img59.imagesh...5/montaje1g.jpg

Hope this new composition and "class" would be worthwhile and helpful to you!!
















In a unique pic, there are a lot of information.

Moreover, my father and me are "left-handed" shooters like you, so its to easy for us to correct you once you start to shoot (with hypothetical case if you have problems shooting with this new ss).

My father says laughing that it's a pity to not know you and talk to you directly, making a "correcting" and the most important, shooting day with spanish typical style..."paella" and "sangria" hahahaha










New questions?New answers!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That is very helpful, thank you. The food looks wonderful. It would be great to visit and learn from a champion.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Literally 110 degrees in the garage. No Ss work tonight.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man up bean,, you have a responsibility to the community to complete this







j/k you are doing a great job.. and its cool that gabo is providing some excellent helpful tips..

This thread is a keeper... Thanks for taking on this task and sharing it with the community.. I for one am very appreciative.

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

It feels good to know others are interested. Wouldn't it be awesome to go to Spain for the tourney.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> It feels good to know others are interested. Wouldn't it be awesome to go to Spain for the tourney.


I am trying to go there in 2yrs.. a dream I know.. but the attempt will be in my heart


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Keep the dream alive! Ecst was to far for me.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

funny watching this thread made me want to build another one, this time a tad smaller, very nice work so far!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Progress!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Made some progress. Now it's time for a break and some shooting!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

man I cant wait to see that in acton... when you are done be ready to make another


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> View attachment 24027
> Made some progress. Now it's time for a break and some shooting!






























I hope to be helpful to you and you understand all I explained to you.

Don't doubt to question me all you can imagine about spanish SS, as I said: ' New questions?New answers!'


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

The spanish slingshots are very nice, i have view some strange models before. and they look cool.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

im really wondering how to shoot this babies it looks so complex. sights and stuff. pls show me the light


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's part of the reason I am doing this. I look forward to learning from the experience.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Progress report?

LGD


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thinking about the next steps and waiting for a break in the heat. My next move is possibly adding wood to the bottom of the forks. To get my hand position where Gabo has suggested. Grip may get changed as well.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

im looking forward to seeing new pics!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok guys, I am going to get back to this. I need to laminate another layer of wood to the fork portion. I let that bring fab to a halt. When it gets to cold to shoot and I can't stand being in the house anymore I'll get back at it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i was starting to think you gave up and threw it in the fire !


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

I love the step by step, have one on the "to do" list myself....


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Ok guys, I am going to get back to this. I need to laminate another layer of wood to the fork portion. I let that bring fab to a halt. When it gets to cold to shoot and I can't stand being in the house anymore I'll get back at it.


I felt like to see new news about this slingshot.

Hope you finish it very well (I'm sure).
Contact me for whichever doubt you have.

Bye!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This ones been staring at me, waiting to be finished. I got some bands from Gabo, so I've gotten a second wind to give this shooter life. I decided to just go for it. Production stopped originally because I thought the forks were to low and I just didn't know where to go with it.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Wahuu!! Really nice that you decide to finish this project! This topic helped me alot while building my spanish slingshot!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You are so close  I hope you finish it and make a shooting video so I can figure out how to shoot mine


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Preparing for epoxy. Scored the fork arms with a pair of side cutters and did a little shaping. Hold it, shape it, repeat.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

gaboxolo said:


> > ImageUploadedByTapatalk1344084676.812927.jpgMade some progress. Now it's time for a break and some shooting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of setting the forks in place,but now I think I might raise the area where they will mount. So it will have the spacing Gabo suggested. Like this.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I like it. Keep up the good work


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Way to go! Yeah, 'like' that idea too..! [building up]

What a project! And the "second one" will be even better! You know that, don't you...!

That grip reminds me of some of the .22 short cal. Rapid Fire Target Pistols by Walther... you sort of "put your hand 'into it' like a glove"...and it

becomes an extension of your arm.

Not far 'till firing time!

DogBox


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah! Nice improvement - looking more and more like Gaboxolo's 'piece' !

I can [ after some thought] imagine the 'control' you will have with your index [pointer] finger with its "wrap-around hold" and the thumb - counteracting

the 'pull' from the index finger... A really thought out grip to get the 'best balance' and 'target sighting' without having to correct your position much.

Man, I reckon' you are going to have a ball shooting this!

Keep going!!!

DogBox


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks Dogbox. I'm glad I got the bands. That is the driving force for me to finish.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Great topic, thanks you for posting. All these details really help to build a Spanish style slingshot.

Question: Is the base under the handle there just to help in the overall frame balance when the bands are pullor for another reason?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Epoxied the forks in this morning. Just used the Spanish not to tie the bands to pouch. Getting close to shooting!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Keep it going bean!  Looking good!


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

With baited breath we await the final verdict on "The Spanish Slingshot..." ..........

Maybe it's so good Beanflip's lost for words!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Lol I'll get the bands tied and shoot it this weekend.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I asked Gabo how he ties his bands. He has been great help. Thanks Gaspar!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

This is looking great! The whip knot is kind of a pain, but it does help the bands to last longer as they don't wear against the rods. It's also nice that the Spanish gum rubber lasts a long time compared to most others.

Let me know if you need anything.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm going to be looking for the wax thread this afternoon.

I haven't even shot this one yet and I'm already thinking of what the next one might be like.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You can use parfin wax just run your thread thru it a few times..it will get waxed up for you~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Beeswax works good for me 
and shoo makers youse it over hear 
Cheers
If you don't fined it pm me and I go to the shop around the corner and get you some ;-)


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> You can use parfin wax just run your thread thru it a few times..it will get waxed up for you~~AKAOldmiser


 Thanks Miser. Off I go to wax some thread! 



leon13 said:


> Beeswax works good for me and shoo makers youse it over hear CheersIf you don't fined it pm me and I go to the shop around the corner and get you some ;-)


Lol, thanks for the offer Leon.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> image.jpg
> image.jpg


Félix Osuna and Jesús Iturregi. Both shooters from Euskadi (North of Spain). Really competitive and friendly people. Jesus's son is European champion 2013. 
I had to do a sudden death round against him in the spanish Nationals and he is one of the best shooters around here.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I am following this with a great deal of interest. I have been screen filching Spainish shooters with doing this in mind. I'll be glad to watch you first. Good Goin'!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Hey Beanflip....I use Irish Linen thread....the same that is used in the wrap of most higher quality pool cues. I just run use a little bees wax on it and it works great. I have some end pieces if you would like some to try.

Let me know.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Your project really looks great Bean....So looking for a video of you shooting cans....I may have to check into a spainsh shooter..

so looks like I will have to contact gaboxolo.......Well done Bean~AKAOldmiser


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Target Competition Slingshots. They have a style and mystique all of their own. Whats more...they can't miss!!! ...or so the story goes...!

They are "built for accuracy" with "sights" and "adjustable bands" for fine tuning according to your "stance". There is a lot of thinking goes

into these "Slingshots".

Anyone shot a target rifle with 'peep-sights'? I can see the similarity with these Competition Shooters.

You've got to love it!

Keep Going Beanflip! We want the first ?/10 score! AFTER you've sighted it in....


----------

